# 1988 SE v6 starter removal.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

The starter went out today. The dog and I, were stranded at the boat launch until the AAA guy showed. He gave us a push start; I want to get the starter unbolted tonight.

Who remembers how to unbolt the starter? I know it's not easy.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

It has been over a year since I have had to work on the truck.

I forgot how to use a jack: When the jack slipped, the truck rolled backward and was stopped by the garage door. How the trailer hitch did not punch a hole through the door, I do not know.

Well, the side of the truck is up on a jack stand, and the wheel is off. Time for a break; this gives the window AC some time to do some work.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

veesix said:


> The starter went out today. The dog and I, were stranded at the boat launch until the AAA guy showed. He gave us a push start; I want to get the starter unbolted tonight.
> 
> Who remembers how to unbolt the starter? I know it's not easy.


See if this helps:

WikiAnswers - How can you remove the starter of 1988 Nissan Pathfinder hampered by limited clearance


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

veesix said:


> The starter went out today. The dog and I, were stranded at the boat launch until the AAA guy showed. He gave us a push start; I want to get the starter unbolted tonight.
> 
> Who remembers how to unbolt the starter? I know it's not easy.


 Just did mine last week. Actually not too bad. Through the wheel well, unplug the oil pressure sender wire, remove oil filter. Disconnect battery + cable and the retaining clip for the starter hot wire on the block. Remove 2 starter bolts from the rear of the bell housing. Easy to get to both with just a socket wrench with a 12-18" extension. 14mm both. Work the starter forward past the motor mount and leave the wiring attached to the starter. I did not remove any steering components and had enough clearance for the starter with the metal wire guard still installed. Note exactly how the hot wire is attached to the old starter because it will hit on the frame if not rotated just right and be sure to put the plastic connector insulator back on the new starter to prevent this possible short.
Re-attach the wiring to the new starter, noting the prior instructions, and work it back in from the front again. Hardest part now is holding the starter into its hole in the bell housing while starting the 2 bolts from the rear. Laying underneath the vehicle, I used one hand to jockey the starter and the other to start the bolts.  I could start both bolts with my fingers. After the bolts are tightened, it a simple matter to re-route the wires back to the battery and re-attach the plastic cable support. Re-install the oil filter, re-attach the oil pressure sensor wire and attach the battery wires and you're finished.
In my case, the starter relay was fine, the starter gear kicked out but most times, click, click,... would not spin. Probably bad brushes.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

very cool ..
nice write up..


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

carldick,

Thanks for that info. I took the 2 bolts out from the back, and that was much easier than I had expected.

Then, with the starter pushed forward, the wires came off like a breeze.

The starter slid out the front, between the radiator and the torsion bar, with no trouble.

I just got back from Autozone with the new starter, I'll let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please....


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Whats up?

The new starter is the same brand as the old one, it was about 7 years old before it failed. It is the Autozone brand, and it has a lifetime warranty. Sears installed the first one, so the warranty was not registered.

People have different views of Sears Automotive, but I was pretty happy with their work.

The new starter was a breeze to install (well, not a breeze, but doable.) Now the truck has a new battery, and a new starter, and it started up strong; just in time for me to park it back in the yard, get the garage cleaned up (2 thumbs up from the wife) and leave with the wife to celebrate our 5th anniversary. 

Thanks for the info guys, 

veesix


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

bravisimo...


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Just a shout out to the folks in Brunswick, and Jekyll island GA. We had a great weekend there.


Is it a big deal, if I don't reconnect the oil pressure sender wire?

Somehow, it got tangled and it will be a pain to reattach. I would rather leave it as is for awhile, but wonder if it would cause a major problem.


----------

